# One Year Mark



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

It has been one year since Forrest was put to sleep due to his sudden paralysis of his hind end. He was my first German shepherd, and I realized very quickly that I never want to own any other breed for the rest of my life. My journey with him taught me so much, but the most important lesson I learned was how much a dog can impact your life. They really are a huge blessing.

Playing fetch was Forrest's favorite thing to do. He could always be found with a ball in his mouth. In his last few weeks, playing with toys became more difficult for him. He slept hours at a time, only waking up to eat and drink. By the time I knew he was ready to go, he no longer had any interest in playing. The morning the vet was coming to the house, I managed to get him to the park to play fetch one last time. He had lots of fun, even when his back end wouldn't cooperate. On the way home, he found an abandoned football, and he would not part with it. I let him bring it home, and he immediately dropped it in his water bowl, then took a nap. It was like he knew he wouldn't have to be in pain anymore, so he put all his energy into one last game of fetch. I still have that football.

Forrest, I am glad you are no longer suffering, but we all miss you. I wish there was more I could have done, but we just ran out of time. You will always be the reason I own a German shepherd. You were so sweet, and despite all the difficulties we went through, I wouldn't take it back for anything. Thank you for loving me as only a German shepherd can.

Thank you to all of you who tried to help me with Forrest. I appreciate all the advice and well-wishes. This forum is so amazing and supportive. I won't be ready for another puppy for probably another year, but you can bet I will be posting constant pictures whenever it does happen.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

My GSD is a first one for me too and now I can't imagine losing him. I'm sure your dog had the best life he could have with you. How old was he when he passed Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Touching story, it's never easy saying goodbye... But like you, my first made me a lifelong devotee to GSDs, they are the greatest dogs there are! RIP Forest!


----------



## srudenko (May 8, 2018)

That was a beautiful puppy. I'm the same, dont want any other breed besides GSD. Love those dogs.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

What a beautiful dog he was. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

McGloomy said:


> My GSD is a first one for me too and now I can't imagine losing him. I'm sure your dog had the best life he could have with you. How old was he when he passed Very sorry for your loss.


Forrest was 8.5 months old when he died. Too young! Well, any age is too young if you ask me.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

He was deeply loved for his whole life. That is what he knew. That is what he took with him. Anniversaries like this are hard. Please take care of yourself. And know you did everything you could for him while he was here.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> McGloomy said:
> 
> 
> > My GSD is a first one for me too and now I can't imagine losing him. I'm sure your dog had the best life he could have with you. How old was he when he passed Very sorry for your loss.
> ...


8.5 months???? God that must've been tough. Whenever you're ready to have another dog I wish it a long life. ☺


----------

